# VERTICAL COOLTUBE



## VSFLESHnBONE1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ok so Im about run a vertical cooltube &was wondering if it's cool to just exuast my tube thru the topof my box with out a intake at the bottom. Also what a good suggested cfm fan to pulll that air out and would the ducting get hot enough to burn up my wall.plan on cutting through my wall 2 vent outside. Would R3 insallation followed by duct tape around my duct help retain heat also would abake around work on a 400w hps?


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

VSFLESHnBONE1 said:


> Ok so Im about run a vertical cooltube &was wondering if it's cool to just exuast my tube thru the topof my box with out a intake at the bottom. Also what a good suggested cfm fan to pulll that air out and would the ducting get hot enough to burn up my wall.plan on cutting through my wall 2 vent outside. Would R3 insallation followed by duct tape around my duct help retain heat also would abake around work on a 400w hps?


you dont really need a strong fan for your cooltube ive seen people just aim oscilating fans at them and thats worked. One piece of advice though us the fan to pull air into the bottom of the cooltube, heat rises so if your fan is at the top it'll get hot as hell and I guess it would work better but its also at risk of failing because of the heat. I fucked up a fan by having it at the top and it was 108cfm which should easily have been good enough. And yes a bake around will work fine, dont know what you mean by r3 though sorry. If you want a good tutorial for making a diy cooltube with a bake around though theres a good one on grasscity ( http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/184802-diy-best-cool-tube.html )


----------



## VSFLESHnBONE1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanx bro never thought about mounting it to the bottom.Great advice . Also my space is kind of small so what if instead of placing the fan @ the top or bottom, I place it maybe a a 1ft away from the top with in the duct . Would that stilll get too hot?


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 29, 2015)

Lose the fuckin' cool tube, already! Perfectly clean, the damned thing is STILL costing you fifteen percent of your light. Instead, take advantage of the fact that heat rises and just put a box fan at floor level, aimed straight up... Just like I do.


----------



## rnint (Aug 29, 2015)

VSFLESHnBONE1 said:


> Thanx bro never thought about mounting it to the bottom.Great advice . Also my space is kind of small so what if instead of placing the fan @ the top or bottom, I place it maybe a a 1ft away from the top with in the duct . Would that stilll get too hot?


I don't know haven't tried it but what ttystikk says is true, it does cost you in light efficiency it's just for me I have to have it or my cab temps go above 40C even with fans aimed at it :/ When I get a bigger space though I'll probably get rid of it so if you don't need it I'd take his advice and leave it out.


----------

